# Dog Eyes (share!)



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I love Hank's eyes/eye color. Share your dog's eyes!


----------



## DogTheGreat (Jul 9, 2015)

Wish I had a camera to take (much) higher quality pictures, but oh well. Her eye color and stare can give her quite the intense look at times.


----------



## mandasannie (Oct 14, 2014)

Hank is so handsome! I just got my new camera tonight so I'll have to edit my post once I get some good photos.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh wait, not what you meant?









better?





































Done now.

My dogs actually have very similar colored eyes - dark, dark, *dark* brown.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah this is Mia's version of pretty eyes. LMAO










Here's another pretty Hank eyes though not good for color.


----------



## Na-Tasha (Aug 13, 2014)

It's difficult for me to get decent pictures of Tasha's eyes. They normally just look like black blobs in the photos. Here are a few decent ones:

This is actually a selfie! haha! (can you see me?)


















D'awww, doesn't she look so innocent?!


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Crazy eyes...


Cute eyes...


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Sriracha


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## papaguena (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Two previous fosters:


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

CHARLIE







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TGKvr (Apr 29, 2015)

So if I'm doing this right, you are witnessing my first photo post! I love my girl's marble eyes... When she was a baby they were both bright blue but they have changed a bit.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DogTheGreat (Jul 9, 2015)

gingerkid said:


>



Love this dog... so pretty.


----------



## TGKvr (Apr 29, 2015)

And these were her baby eyes JUST after they started darkening a little. Couldn't seem to find the super early pictures...








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Kabota's eyes normally show up in pictures flat black and overly large, because the dark fur around his eyes blends in with the eye itself, thusly:










His eyes are actually amazing, they start at the edges as a ring of dark copper, shade through light gold, with a ring of almost metallic green around the pupils. This picture doesn't entirely do them justice, but it's the best one I've been able to get.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Hiiiiiiii by Kirsten, on Flickr

You're hiding the tennis ball, aren't you? by Kirsten, on Flickr


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Love my babygirl's peepers  



....by pictures, however bite the big one...lol


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

GoGoGypsy said:


> Hiiiiiiii[/url] by Kirsten, on Flickr
> 
> You're hiding the tennis ball, aren't you? by Kirsten, on Flickr


Hey, baby, are you in my yard? Cuz I really dig you!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I love all these pics of everyones' expressive dogs. The window to the soul as they say.

Chester and Eva have almost the exact same eye color, a deep reddish brown. And they both work the puppy dogs eyes like nothing doing.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Sort of a hazel color.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## beardiedawg (Apr 16, 2012)

The first one is Gemma, who is no longer with me. She had the most human eyes.





Here's Kona.



and Gus


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Jubel has nice brown eyes... I can't find a single picture that they don't look black in.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

My collies have the little squinchy eyes that seem to be in fashion right now. Toby is less extreme than Cameron was.

Cameron (taken in 2008)


Toby. I love his eyelashes


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## JackDaniels4 (Jul 19, 2015)

JD has beautiful whiskey coloured eyes, fitting with his name.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Obi:










Pixie:


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

Moe



I wish I could get a good picture of Sasha's eyes. Her eyes are both blue and brown, with no defined border between the two. They are kind of neat looking.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Cheyenne


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Most recent photo of Toby, taken yesterday during our break in the small dog side of the dog park (nobody uses it so it's a good spot to have him settle down and have a drink before going off again).


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Kaytu, bi-eyed and a parti eye


















Denali









Total derp pic, but shows her eye color well









Bobb's are very dark.









Bonus, mine are extremely blue. Like, random strangers double take and say "Oh wow" blue.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Sibe said:


> Bonus, mine are extremely blue. Like, random strangers double take and say "Oh wow" blue.



Hubby and I have the same problem, so do our children, lol.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

No fair!


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

These are the best pics of Watson's eyes I have: 










This one was when he got stung by a bee. But his eyes turned out great.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I'll share both Pneumo and Sydney's eyes. I'm in love with Pneumo's... can't get enough.


----------



## Seyss (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## StealthyOne (Jan 18, 2015)

Bedroom Eyes...


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

classic derp eyes, submissive eyes, play eyes, am I in trouble eyes


----------

